# Mobile Audio done, Looking for a Home bookshelf setup...School me



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

I finished up the car, and now would like to move to a nice breadbox setup.

I would like to utilize the same speakers I have in car, or something more of that same sound nature, for a nice two channel critical (semi-critical as I won't be seperating amp from the preamp, or have a power conditioner) listening setup, unless other suggestions are more suitable.


I plan on using this as my reciever as it provides for future applications as well however, my quesions are, what else do I need for a nice setup? 

Crossover? And parts express the only place to look?

Thanks for helping me learn....and please, suggestions are welcome!


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

lots of places to look, and a ton of existing designs to use.

Bigger (est) question...

What's the budget? And are you looking for a pair, or full surround?

I was recently very happy with the wonder kit from

http://zalytron.com/

If you are looking cheaper then that, check out the seas read cone kit from www.zaphaudio.com , you can also find the kit on www.madisound.com


How diy do you want to get? build the boxes? Solder the crossovers? Design it all? Get a rough idea of a budget, then answer the diy part, and we can help you on your way.


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

Well, budget wise I'm looking at $500 for a pair, no surround. 

In terms of DIY, I would love to have it all done ready to go in terms of enclosure, but if I had to, I could solder the crossover (it would be my first however). For the crossover, I would need help designating what crossover points to use.


----------



## Robert_J (Nov 9, 2006)

If you need help with crossover points, there is no way you can design a crossover from scratch. You would blow your budget on the proper test hardware and software.

Besides the links above, check out kits from GR-Research and designs from the Parts Express Showcase and HT Guide (DIY section). A lot of the PE and HTG designs can use the PE pre-built cabinets.

-Robert


----------



## Spasticteapot (Mar 5, 2007)

IIRC, you can get the Zaph SR-71 reed cone / TDFC kit for $340 minus boxes, which should run you a further $200.

Alternately, go buy a pair of Paradigm Atoms and enjoy.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

I have a great design for the Dayton rs-180 and Seas 29TAF metal dome.

Roman Bednardek designed the crossover for me.

Also have a 2.5 mtm design using rs125s and same seas tweet

Also a 2 way using the rs125 and vifa xt compact tweet.


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

tyroneshoes said:


> I have a great design for the Dayton rs-180 and Seas 29TAF metal dome.
> 
> Roman Bednardek designed the crossover for me.
> 
> ...


Sorry, just got back from travels. 

I like the idea of the 2.5 mtm design using rs125s and Seas 29TAF metal dome. However, as illustrated by my off and on with the forum, I'm thinking time for building is lacking, and a ready to go out of the box pair of breadboxes may be the way to go....something like the Paradigm Atoms...what ya'll think?


----------



## Spasticteapot (Mar 5, 2007)

braves6117 said:


> Sorry, just got back from travels.
> 
> I like the idea of the 2.5 mtm design using rs125s and Seas 29TAF metal dome. However, as illustrated by my off and on with the forum, I'm thinking time for building is lacking, and a ready to go out of the box pair of breadboxes may be the way to go....something like the Paradigm Atoms...what ya'll think?



I really like the Atoms.

PSB, Bohlender-Graebner, and a few other manufacturers make very good stuff in the $500 range - see whichever you like the best.


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

not into diy?

http://www.ascendacoustics.com/
http://www.htd.com/cabinet-speakers
http://www.av123.com

all come highly recommended on HT forums.


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

Pseudonym said:


> not into diy?
> 
> http://www.ascendacoustics.com/
> http://www.htd.com/cabinet-speakers
> ...


OH MAN, where to start!

Appreciate the linkage Pseudonym.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

great place for product research
www.avsforum.com


----------

